# Teachers in Dubai



## mbarrington (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey,

I am looking to teach in Dubai, starting from September. One of my major concerns is that i will struggle to get a job on my return due to the logistics of attending interviews back in the UK.

Does anyone know if it is difficult to pick up a job when a teacher wants to return to the UK?

I know I am looking well into the future, but I want to be as prepared as I possibly can for any potential difficulities i may encounter!

Look forward to picking up some great advice!

Thanks


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Looking to teach as in you are moving over having secured a job, or looking now to get a job for september?
If you haven't secured a job for september by now then wait for the next recruiting season.


----------



## mbarrington (Apr 3, 2010)

justforus said:


> Looking to teach as in you are moving over having secured a job, or looking now to get a job for september?
> If you haven't secured a job for september by now then wait for the next recruiting season.


Looking now to get a job in September. There are a couple of posts available in International schools. I appreciate i may not get these jobs, yet i want to go into the recruitment procedure for these jobs with all the facts.
If I was luck enough to get called for interview, and if I was luck enough to secure one of these jobs I want to accept know ing that taking the job would not hinder me when trying to gain a job on my return to the UK in a few years time.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

I can't help you with your question about returning to the UK as I have no intention of doing so in the near future, but any other questions about teaching or applying for teaching jobs here in Dubai, let me know!


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

mbarrington said:


> Looking now to get a job in September. There are a couple of posts available in International schools. I appreciate i may not get these jobs, yet i want to go into the recruitment procedure for these jobs with all the facts.
> If I was luck enough to get called for interview, and if I was luck enough to secure one of these jobs I want to accept know ing that taking the job would not hinder me when trying to gain a job on my return to the UK in a few years time.


Where do I start.........

If you are a good/excellent teacher in the UK you would have signed the contract by now for a good/excellent post here. As in the UK. Where are you looking to teach? Have you not looked at the TES? If you teach in a local school which doesn't deliver the UK national curriculum then yes you will be at a disadvantage. Have you done any research at all?


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

justforus said:


> Where do I start.........
> 
> If you are a good/excellent teacher in the UK you would have signed the contract by now for a good/excellent post here. As in the UK. Where are you looking to teach? Have you not looked at the TES? If you teach in a local school which doesn't deliver the UK national curriculum then yes you will be at a disadvantage. Have you done any research at all?


While it is quite late to be applying, there should still be quite a few posts available. And many will not be advertised in the TES. Try the sticky http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/42945-schools-dubai.htmlon or googling *schools in Dubai *and checking out their websites. My wife and I both found jobs (and at a good school following the UK national curriculum!) by contacting schools directly via email.

You never know till you try!

Best of luck in whatever you choose.


----------



## mbarrington (Apr 3, 2010)

justforus said:


> Where do I start.........
> 
> If you are a good/excellent teacher in the UK you would have signed the contract by now for a good/excellent post here. As in the UK. Where are you looking to teach? Have you not looked at the TES? If you teach in a local school which doesn't deliver the UK national curriculum then yes you will be at a disadvantage. Have you done any research at all?


I understand all the connotations of teaching in Dubai. I would only move to a school that taught the UK National Curriculum. All the jobs i am currently considering applying for i have picked up through TES.

I am not sure that if i was a good/excellent teacher i would have necessarily have picked up a job yet. I am currently in the process of applying for some, and there are still some very good jobs presenting themselves at some very good international private schools through the TES.

My specific query does not revolve around how to get a teaching job in Dubai, it revolves around how do teachers currently based in Dubai who are now considering returning to the UK get around the logistics of attending interviews for UK jobs. Dubai schools may fly to the UK to interview but UK schools would not fly to Dubai. If i saw a job advertised back in the UK around March/April time it is highly unlikey that i can return to attend the interview in person. Therefore, are UK schools open to telephone interviews when they have applicants currently teaching overseas? I am not sure they are, so is it not difficult to get back into the UK education system after teaching abroad irrespective of you teaching in a school that has followed the UK national curriculum?


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

mbarrington said:


> I understand all the connotations of teaching in Dubai. I would only move to a school that taught the UK National Curriculum. All the jobs i am currently considering applying for i have picked up through TES.
> 
> I am not sure that if i was a good/excellent teacher i would have necessarily have picked up a job yet. I am currently in the process of applying for some, and there are still some very good jobs presenting themselves at some very good international private schools through the TES.
> 
> My specific query does not revolve around how to get a teaching job in Dubai, it revolves around how do teachers currently based in Dubai who are now considering returning to the UK get around the logistics of attending interviews for UK jobs. Dubai schools may fly to the UK to interview but UK schools would not fly to Dubai. If i saw a job advertised back in the UK around March/April time it is highly unlikey that i can return to attend the interview in person. Therefore, are UK schools open to telephone interviews when they have applicants currently teaching overseas? I am not sure they are, so is it not difficult to get back into the UK education system after teaching abroad irrespective of you teaching in a school that has followed the UK national curriculum?


You should ask the school if they would do a telephone (or maybe video conference) interview. It should be obvious to the school from your application that you are not based in the UK, so they might suggest a telephone interview anyway.

Personally, I'd make the effort to visit a school personally before signing on the dotted line.

Some schools are impressed with overseas experience, other schools will think you've been on holiday in the sun and won't be interested. It will help if you were in a UK curriculum school that has a good reputation, for example Dubai College, DESC, BSAK.


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

The reason I was asking about the Dubai school is because it will influence what happens when you get back to the UK. If you are in a school that follows national curriculum, kids sit GCSE's and A-Level's then no problem. I have a friend who has just secured a job in a very good UK school after being at our school for 5 years. If however you are following an 'international' curriculum then you will struggle to get a good job back in the UK.


----------



## mbarrington (Apr 3, 2010)

thanks guys, appreciate your thoughts.


----------

